# Planning Coast part V + Orkneys by Sallytrafic



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The next stage will start near Glasgow and we are planning not to finish until we reach Edinburgh or perhaps England and we are spending some time on the Orkneys.

When first planning any stage of our coast trip I keep an eye on two things: One the need to minimise the out and back journey, and two roughly how many days it might take. This time we also need to factor in the weather. Well I finished my normal level of route planning last night.

I use google maps to do the trip in day long chunks of around 60-70 miles. This is done without knowledge of campsites so start and finish points won't represent what will really happen but it gets me a rough feel for the trip.

It works out that we have 31 driving days before we're back in England having just covered 2000 miles. Average 65 miles per day. It will be less on the west coast. Also from experience the actual mileage will be 10% more than the planned mileage, and it doesn't take into account any non driving days so at least 6 weeks away.

Stage 5 is therefore going to be Erskine Bridge to Edinburgh (perhaps Berwick or Newcastle even) with a week on the Orkneys. Our total out and back mileage will be around 800

*As always any suggestions of what to do, where to go, who to meet, gratefully received. *

As to when, well next month, is all we are saying (April) but we will wait for a weather window to get started In the meantime two new front tyres and MOT and a snagging list following our mid life refit to be fitted in and probably a little local trip in any fine weather. We have also booked a lot of social stuff in and around Salisbury for March.

Link to Blog part 1 >Here<
Link to Blog Part 2 >Here<
Link to Blog Part 3 >Here<
Link to Blog Part 4 >Here<

Can't wait.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Well a week on the Orkneys should be long enough to do Highland park AND Scapa!! :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Funnily enough Mike I knew where the distilleries are  and yes scapa being new was on my list.


No what I was wanting was more on the lines of April is the month to see xxxxx at xxxx point.

or I reckon we could meet up at xxxxxx on the xxxxxx 

or something of that ilk.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

FRank- are you using the "Sea View Camping" guide for your overnight stops?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No 

What I do is a mixture 

We take wild camps from the MHF database and the C&CC site book. (the latter lists all the CS and most independents.)

In the past we have used the MHF virtual brochure as well but I think it needs further tweaking to make it a more useable resource. Neither the normal or printer friendly option quite fits the bill for us.

The other thing is although we have planned the route in day sized chunks nothing is that firm and we are quite likely to just stop when something looks nice or we want to do laundry.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Frank and Doreen,
Hope you have a great trip in SUNNY Scotland! It is! It is! (I got four nights free accomodation for promising that I would keep saying that!!)
We are in planning stage of trip to France ?Spain ?Portugal all depending on weather and inclinations!! 
It's a pity the Norway trip couldn't happen this year, I was so disappointed.
The plastic axe is still in the van safe and sound!
Are you taking the doggies with you again? Does that mean the trailer too?

Ca


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Frank hunny, I can meet you at xxxxx on xxxxxx just dunt tell Gav or Doreen!!!


Seriously, stop laughing I can do serious!! Would be lovely to meet you both if possible and the lovely and most delightful Aultymer who am sure is dead sexy!!!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

:wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry if this is slightly off topic - 

I'm still quite new on here and just wondering if you ever have Scottish 'Socials' - with or without the motorhomes.

Would love to meet up with some of you guys (plus I'd get to pick your brains as we're only just getting our first motorhome next week).

Mrs Hezbez


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Would be lovely to meet you both if possible and the lovely and most delightful Aultymer who am sure is dead sexy!!!


...and I thought you said you did serious .

Still the problem is that although we will be like coiled springs from the end of march a forecast like we have at the moment would keep us in our nice dry house. Although we expect some wet weather on our trip, heading straight into it isn't in the plan. The mix of two wet dogs in a small van is a strong deterrent. Still once we know we are moving then we will have to scrabble to arrange something.

Perhaps we can include Hezbez and others in a meet on neutral territory? Perhaps you Scots could come up with a plan and then perhaps the MacDonalds will sit down with the Campbells.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> MacDonalds will sit down with the Campbells.


HELL will freeze over first!!!! Look what happened the last time MacDonalds gave the Campbells some hospitality.

In 1692.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Just re-read my last post and it's not clear that I am only referring to The chances of Ms and Cs sitting down together!!

I think Frank (and Hezbez ) have a great idea. Come on Carol - where would suit for a wee get together? 
I am inclined to suggest the Fox and Hounds in Houston for a nice glass or 3 but that is just because we live closeby and Frank will probably overnight here. 
Must try not to blether so much in the morning when he is trying to get away.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Only as far North as Orkney ?.
What about theShetland Islands, probably the cost of the ferry is a bit high.
Well worth going there though. Did the lot over the last two years and it is well worth it. Even saw the killer whales just south of Lerwick, and had a great night on Unst.

Martin.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

aultymer said:


> I think Frank (and Hezbez ) have a great idea. Come on Carol - where would suit for a wee get together?


OOoooooh I dunno!!! Once Frank finalises his route could have a wee lookie and see if there is anywhere handy. I may still not have a blooming van right enuff, so mebbes the Fox and Hound might be a goer!!!

Right Frank hunny over to you get these plans and routes done toute suite, no pressure mind.........................


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

See earlier post Carol

"Still the problem is that although we will be like coiled springs from the end of march a forecast like we have at the moment would keep us in our nice dry house. Although we expect some wet weather on our trip, heading straight into it isn't in the plan. The mix of two wet dogs in a small van is a strong deterrent. Still once we know we are moving then we will have to scrabble to arrange something."

Now we will normally do the 440 miles up to Glasgow in about 7-8 hours, but what we might do is travel overnight and lie up for a few hours in the morning to arrive in Glasgow midday (ish) ready for anything 

All the rest of the route is planned we have 32 driving days give or take and around 2,200 miles (both not including the trip up and back to Scoterland)


and gm6vx we will 'do' Shetland when we go to Iceland (ferry permitting)


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Getting quite excited at the thought of my first MHF 'social'.

Me and hubby would be up for a Houston meet - don't know the Fox and Hounds but it sounds good.

Any other Scots nearbyish?

No pressure Frank - but if you could fit it in with your plans count us in!

Regards
Mrs Hezbez


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*A Quiz?*

Well I have been doing some preparatory reading and from my notes I find we will be going to some places that you may like to guess at from these brief descriptions:

1. Furthest west mainland British point.
2. Site of first Christian coronation.
3. Where the oldest cinema in Scotland is.
4. Birthplace of Lena Zavaroni.
5. Churchyard with only one grave.
6. Most Northerly British mainland point.
7. Birthplace of the vacuum flask inventor.
8. Canadian city named after village.
9. Most westerly railway station.
10. Most westerly mainland British port.
11. Oldest prehistoric village in Europe.
12. The anthrax island (only going nearby).

That will do for now, anyone know where all 12 are?


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Oooooohhhhh!!!
I learnt a long time ago that I am better at marking quizzes than answering them :lol: 

If your going to Cambeltown take in the Owl sanctuary, as much as I dislike animals and birds in cages, this place is doing what it can to assist the birds and educate people as to why they are important. 
The view from the "gazebo" is stunning also.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Done Orkney twice and Shetland once. Loads of wild camping spots on both islands. Last time I did it was in a VW camper and a tent in October. We camped on a beach near Stromness, I was in a tent on my own and in the middle of the night I heard something moving and then pressing against the tent. I gave it a thump and it grunted and moved off so I went back to sleep. I woke up at sunrise and peered out of the tent door to be greeted by three seals literally outside the door of the tent. You must do Skara Brae and if you turf up at the airport you can do a flight to North Ronaldsay or a general sightseeing flight for next to nothing. We went to North Ronaldsay and on the way back a couple of locals asked to be dropped of at 2 different islands so the pilot just landed where they wanted to go and then took off again. Superb!

Shetland is also worth a visit and once your there the ferry prices between islands are cheap.

Have fun.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: A Quiz?*



sallytrafic said:


> Well I have been doing some preparatory reading and from my notes I find we will be going to some places that you may like to guess at from these brief descriptions:
> 
> 1. Furthest west mainland British point.
> 2. Site of first Christian coronation.
> ...


Were there no guesses at all apart from those who pm'd me with queries that is


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: A Quiz?*



sallytrafic said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have been doing some preparatory reading and from my notes I find we will be going to some places that you may like to guess at from these brief descriptions:
> ...


Eh???? Was sure I had put in a few guesses where they gone?????? Gawd mebbes just dreamed it!!! Ooooooooooooooooh is that nukie coming out the shower?????


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like I'll be delaying my start

1. Our new Sleeping bags aren't here yet

2. Rain is forecast all around in the first week of April. Kintyre is due to get snow I don't mind a light dusting on distant mountains but I'm not setting off until at least there is a forecast of sun on one day


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Havering nae more

Sleeping bags still not here so we'll take the old ones plus a single duvet

Weather forecast better for first week than second so we'll go the noo.

Sorted


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Safe travels and give us a wave as you pass!

Beautiful evening up here the noo. Hope it continues.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Weather absolutely fabby at the mo, 18 degrees here yesterday, shorts and T shirts all round!!!
Where are ya Frank????
Dya fancy meeting up in carpark at Summerlee Heritage Museum in Coatbridge am sure you would like!!!


----------

